# Is Vin Diesel on Steroids?



## svt2001 (May 23, 2013)

His take on steroids makes me think that he does steroids.  What do you guys think?

Watch The Tonight Show with Jay Leno: Vin Diesel, Part 1 online | Free | Hulu


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2013)

doesn't look look it to me.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 23, 2013)

At one point he looked pretty big... Not at this moment


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

He might have, but he's pretty unjerked now. Looks tiny next to the Rock


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2013)

not really, he has never been big, that is just good camera angles and lighting, a lot of people thought Brad Pitt was big in Fight Club, he was very lean, but fucking skinny. 
People mistake leanness with someone being bigger than they actually are because being lean does create an illusion of being bigger than u really r.
I say he has never used AAS in his life, I have never seen any indications of him being on AAS, and again he is not nor was he ever big.


----------



## keith1569 (May 23, 2013)

true at one point i think, but now idk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

Prince said:


> not really, he has never been big, that is just good camera angles and lighting, a lot of people thought Brad Pitt was big in Fight Club, he was very lean, but fucking skinny.



True. Camera angles and good lighting have worked wonders for you Prince


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 23, 2013)

I just looked at pics to prove prince wrong... But I now believe he's correct. Changing my vote to no aas.


----------



## chesty4 (May 27, 2013)

a) Does it really matter? b) He's an adult and it's his body c) Who cares?


----------



## PushAndPull (May 27, 2013)

I hope not. It's not like he's huge, but who knows? I doubt that The Rock takes gear. Samoan and black, trains his whole life, what do you expect him to look like?


----------



## dave 236 (May 27, 2013)

The Rock probably does now. I don't think he did earlier in his life. He was an NCAA athlete and chances are he'd have been found out. He obviously has better genes than most and doesn't need it to be huge but vanity and the desire to stay in top form leads a lot of people to it later in life. Vin Diesel, nah but he should.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heckler7 (May 27, 2013)

I bet he tried them when he was younger, altho I doubt he really has friends that needed to have their breasts drained that sounds made up.


----------



## FUZO (May 27, 2013)

He deflected the question for awhile then came up with I had friends who had there tits drained.I saw a litle trailer of the new Wolverine and hugh jackman said he trained 3 hours a day,6000 calories and had the rock train him and Hugh is bigger then ever in all the movies before.So is it possible to gain 10-20lbs in 6 months with the right nutrition who knows.But when ypou see these actors get buff in movies then 2-3 months later there small again.Your call  also with all the prohormones out there if there taking them there not lying to us,lol


----------



## jay_steel (May 28, 2013)

There on stuff simple as that.. Hugh is old, he is on some sort of TRT at a minimum. Wiether it be androgel or test, he is on something. I wont say hes on a shit ton of AAS but for his age to achieve that naturally that fast is simply amazing. So I if am wrong then he should take that as a compliment. I remember when I was natural and every one said I was on gear that made me feel great.


----------



## LAM (May 28, 2013)

If Vin is on gear he needs to get his money back because he got ripped off.


----------



## jay_steel (May 28, 2013)

shit i have seen pics of people on this site running insane amounts of gear that still look no better then him.


----------

